# Craigslist funny...



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 6, 2011)

Really need help. MUST GO!!! [line] Date: 2007-11-02, 5:03PM EDT
[sup][Errors when replying to ads?][/sup] [line] 
Please help! After two long years of being on a waiting list for a dog, we have been notified by breed rescue that, at long last, our number has come up and ... WE ARE HAVING A PUPPY! 

We must get rid of our children IMMEDIATELY because we just know how time consuming our new little puppy is going to be and it just wouldn't be fair to the children. Since our little puppy will be arriving on Monday we MUST place the children up for adoption this weekend! 

They are described as: 
One male -- his name is Tommy, Caucasian (English/Irish mix), light blonde hair, blue eyes. Four years old. Excellent disposition. He doesn't bite. Temperament tested. Does have problems with peeing directly in the toilet. Has had chicken Pox and is current on all shots. Tonsils have already been removed. Tommy eats everything, is very clean, house trained and gets along well with others. Does not run with scissors and with a little training he should be able to read soon. 

One female -- her name is Lexie, Caucasian (English/Irish mix), strawberry blonde hair, green eyes quite freckled. Two years old. Can be surly at times. Non-biter, thumb sucker. Has been temperament tested but needs a little attitude adjusting occasionally. She is current on all shots, tonsils out, and is very healthy and can be affectionate. Gets along well with other 
little girls and little boys but does not like to share her toys and 
therefore would do best in a one child household. She is a very quick learner and is currently working on her house training. Shouldn't take long at all. 

We really do LOVE our children so much and want to do what's right for them. That is why we contacted a rescue group. But we simply can no longer keep them. Also, we are afraid that they may hurt our new puppy. 

I hope you understand that ours is a UNIQUE situation and we have a real emergency here! They MUST be placed into your rescue by Sunday night at the latest or we will be forced to drop them off at the orphanage or along some dark, country road. Our priority now has to be our new puppy.

:wink


----------



## supermissdeedee (Jul 6, 2011)

That is absoulty stupid. And very very very funny! I hope their trolls :biggrin2: because im sure someone out there might be that stupid!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's stupid, it's unfortunately what so many people do once they have kids. Get rid of their pets no matter how long they have had them. 

It's sad when I read about people discarding their pets.

Thanks for posting. Maybe someone will read it and think twice before discarding their pets.

Susan:?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 6, 2011)

Sooska, I removed the duplicate post - hope you don't mind...

I've seen this posted before in various places. People don't use it to be a "troll" as much as they do to point out to people how lousy their attitudes are about pets, etc. Its sorta a "tongue-in-cheek" type thing.

It reminds me of wabbitdad's tagline of "I had to get rid of the kids...the rabbits were allergic to them."

Thanks for posting it - I always love rereading it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2011)

Why, oh Why wasn't there a Craigslist while we still had children living at home?


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL that is a cute post, I have 4 kids... 

I do think its sad when people think its ok to get rid of their pets because they want a new one. I worked at the SPCA here and an older couple dropped their dog off, said he was too big. I understood, small puppies do grow fast. well Bandit was 8 years old... It took him 8 years too get too big??? After the papers where signed and Bandit was dumped on us the old owner told us she was going too pick up her new shih-tzu puppy  Broke my heart! Sadly Bandit failed the behavor test and was deamed unadoptable. His owners failed him, dumped him for a cute puppy and the shetler staff had euthinize this poor dog. 
Pets are for life! I hope to teach my childeren that animals are not something you can toss aside if you get bored. They are young, 9,7,5,and 4 but they all help out with the animals, they feed, water, groom and help clean cages.


----------



## Jynxie (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the post was funny. I don't think the people were serious at all, just a joke. ;3

But it does bring up the point of people ditching their pets when a baby comes around. Poor animals.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jul 11, 2011)

i think its funny cute and a very intresting way of puttin out the message of pets bein like kids.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, I have seen this post before. They are not trolls they are making a point to all those people who get rid of their pets to only turn around to get another pet they will rid of within a month when they are tired of them again. Really it's a sad post and gets the point accross very well. I see posts all day stating they have to find a home for thier dog of 12 years becasue they are getting a puppy. So VERY sad and pathetic. Although it is painful to see, I still find myself looking on craigslist all the time at unwanted and dumped pets hoping they will find good homes with a little help.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2011)

:yeahthat::banghead


----------



## shelisabeth (Jul 11, 2011)

*Pharfly wrote: *


> I worked at the SPCA here and an older couple dropped their dog off, said he was too big. I understood, small puppies do grow fast. well Bandit was 8 years old... It took him 8 years too get too big??? After the papers where signed and Bandit was dumped on us the old owner told us she was going too pick up her new shih-tzu puppy  Broke my heart! Sadly Bandit failed the behavor test and was deamed unadoptable. His owners failed him, dumped him for a cute puppy and the shetler staff had euthinize this poor dog.


That is SO sad! I see posts all the time on Craigslist with people trying to get rid of pets because they are lazy or irresponsible. I remember one lady trying to get rid of her two senior cats and the post said "Must go by this weekend or will be dropped off at the SPCA, and we all know what happens to older animals there". Heartbreaking.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with most everyone's statements but I just want to mention sometimes when you have kids you don't have a choice.


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 12, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I agree with most everyone's statements but I just want to mention sometimes when you have kids you don't have a choice.


Agreed Jade...if you have a baby and find out that baby is allergic to your animals what do you find homes for the pets or give the baby up for adoption? I mean come on that's kind of a no-brainer. Also I see alot in the shelters now of pets from people who have lost their homes. They don't have a choice. In some areas there just are no rentals for people with pets. You have to make a choice.....a roof over your families head and find homes for the pets....or force everyone to live in the car. It's sad but people are so desperate. If more landlords allowed pets in their rentals there would be less animals in shelters. But as someone said there are irresponsible owners. And that has ruined it for the good ones.

Also the older couple who said the dog was 2 big but was I think you said 8y/o....I am not trying to defend them, but there is a chance that as they have gotten older they just couldn't handle such a large dog anymore. We had that with my grandparents....their doberman was ok for them when they were in their 70's....but now that they are almost 90 they couldn't handle her anymore. We were just lucky in that there was a family member across the street that could go take the dog for walks for them. And yes their dobie lived to be 13y/o. We just recently put her to sleep.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree with people above!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think this was written to target people who have kids who legitimately develop allergies to their pet or people who move and honestly can't find pet-friendly housing or lose their jobs and can no longer afford pet food or have difficulty caring for their dog because they're elderly, etc. etc. This is written in an attempt to make those people who get tired of a petand look for any excuse to get rid of it to (hopefully) rethink their viewpoint.

Let's face it.We live in a throw-away society where pets are seen as objects and not living, breathing, feeling things. Get tired of it? Make up an excuse and get rid of it!

Makes me really sad. 

JMVHO

Rue


----------

